# I'm petsitting this weekend



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Finally got my camera fixed, so snapped few pics of the pups. 

First one, is Buddy (my favorite client) and Uno







\

Maggie, my roommates dog









pups outside









and Uno trying to find a squirrel


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Cute dogs. Uno doesn't look so big when he's sitting. Then I scroll down and see this crazy leggy dog, lol
Maggie =


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think he's pretty short, most people think he's a puppy, except that white muzzle is a dead giveaway. Yeah, Maggie is a big fluffball, shes pretty, but needs some major upkeep in the grooming department. I try to furminate her at least couple times a week.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

How big is Uno then? He's adorable


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thank you  he's about 60 lbs


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Maggie looks like such a sweetheart!
Are Maggie and Uno best buddies?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Uno is gorgeous!! Always thought so!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Uno sits so cute!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Uno's so shiny!!!! Beautiful boy!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Uno is one of the most handsome dogs I've ever seen!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, thanks everyone, I think so too 

Janet- they're what you'd call frenemies, Maggie is a lot more rambunctious because shes only 2 and drives Uno insane sometimes, but they do like to chase each other around the yard. They get along pretty well for the most part.


----------

